# I may have had a stroke!



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. I am sooo sorry I haven't been here in such a long time. been having difficult time of things since my hysterectomy.







my FMS has been acting up quite a bit and then last thursday I may have had a stroke. I started with the blurry vision, then the headache, then the left side of my face went numb followed by my arm. By the time I got to the hospital I also couldn't feel my left leg and couldn't move either my left leg or arm. The docs at the er wanted me to stay the night but I signed out ama. I don't like hospitals at all and would rather take my chances at home. They said that it could have been a small stroke, a warning of an impending bigger stroke, or it could have been related to migraine with aura, or my MS. Went to see my doc the following day and he doesn't think it was the MS. Possibly a migraine but not too confident. He thinks it may have been a small stroke. So Monday I had an MRI done and today I go see him again to go over it. He said that the MRI may or may not show anything. If it was small enough it won't really show much on the mri or if it was in the same part of my brain as the last big stroke I had almost 7 years ago they may not see it because there is already viewable damage in that area. So, needless to say I haven't been feeling too great lately. I just wish I could have one day where something didn't hurt me. I'm only 29 but feel like I'm 90 and I'm really tired of it.well, gotta go, thanks for listenning.------------------It can only get better from here I hope!Sandi


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi SandiI know it is easy to say but please try not to worry too much. Strokes are one of my biggest fears too. I have problems to, although nothing as bad as yours.The left side of my neck gets so painful then goes to my left arm to my fingers.After a little while, the areas goes numb and my doc wondered whether I had a stroke too.I haven't had any kind of test, so I guess we shall never know. I will be talking about it to my specialist. I got my apppointment time. It is the 20th August.Apparently it is the quickest way of seeing a neurologist.Well, my fingers are crossed for you that things go well in the future for you.HugsBrooke


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sandi:No apologies needed here. I was wondering how you were doing, but now I know. I'm sorry to hear that you have been going through such a rough time after the hysterectomy. I was hoping that things would start looking up. I was one of the fortunate ones that had a good recovery after my hysterectomy. I hope you are taking it easy and try not to do too much too soon. I know easier said than done. How did things go at the doc's office yesterday? I know that it's a scary feeling thinking that you maybe having a stroke. About 7 yrs ago I experienced similar symptoms and discovered that I had high blood pressure. It runs in my family, but at 36 yrs of age I didn't think I would have it. Wrong! I've been on medication since and have it under control now. Sandi, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I pray that you will start feeling better soon. Please keep in touch.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sandi, So sorry for what you have been going through and don't blame you for feeling frustrated about feeling old way too soon. It must be unnerving to have to deal with all that you have at such a young age. Not too sure I would have left the hospital so soon ama as with strokes, it is important to act quickly and try and prevent any worsening. Of course, I can talk smart too. I hate staying in hospitals myself, and I used to work in one. My hope is that you do regain any movement you might have lost, that it is not a stroke, and who needs those headaches, huh? Please do keep us posted and you are in my prayers too.M.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi Sandy, Sorry you have been feeling so awful!! That's an awful lot to have on one plate. I'm thinking of you and hope things are uphill from here. DeeDee


----------

